# self fertilizing crayfish?



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

just curious if this ad is true.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1728003635.html


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

as true as the BC Liberals are crooked, but can't confirm the 2 year lifespan ...


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

as far as i know this information is correct...

anyone else ?


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutely positively correct. 
Marbled Crayfish reproduce by parthenogenesis, which is self cloning. Meaning all young, will have identical DNA to the mother cray, and all will most likely be female. 
Its a very interesting creature!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 4 of them and they grow really quick. Getting aggressive towards each other so I'm getting rid of 3 of them. The largest one is now close to 2". Looking forward for the cloning... LOL


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They can grow up to 4" and they are all females
I have read that they can grow up to 5" but the ones i owed have bveen up to 4"


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i get a new batch like every 3 weeks..


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

so when they hit 2" then they are mature to have babies?? I have 2 that are almost that size..so should i be looking out for babies soon?


----------



## jbjack (Apr 27, 2010)

yes, well maybe lol, i have lots that clone at 2 inches, and lots that berry but drop the eggs after a few days at 2 inches, guess it depends, but yes capable for sure!!!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Around 3 is pretty much the norm, once and a while I get one that starts at around 2 and at 4 they are baby machines.

Once they berry, they will become reclusive and typically stay hidden most of the time.


----------



## zhima (May 10, 2010)

I can't stop it from breeding by itself.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its true, they basically clone themselves
my friend has a mantis shrimp (awesomest aquarium pet ever) and he has marble crayfish cloning in other tanks to feed it.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> its true, they basically clone themselves
> my friend has a mantis shrimp (awesomest aquarium pet ever) and he has marble crayfish cloning in other tanks to feed it.


sounds like a good set up to me with the mantis shrimp munching on the extra marble crays...


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

man I need to get some of these. the babies would be a great food source for my chocolate cichlids!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I just sold eight of them (three inches) and half were berried. they're in all my tanks including the central american cichlid tank. Help! they're tanking over!


----------

